# Wee Joke-nsfc Or Button Bangers



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

Father O'Farrell was due to go off on his anual holidays and, as usual, the diocese sent a newly ordained priest to stand in for him.
Father O'farrell was showing the new priest around the church, explaining how he wanted things done.
The new priest mentioned to Father O'Farrell that he had concerns about taking Confessions as he had never done it before.
Father O'Farrell explained every thing to the young priest, he even left a list of penances to be given to the sinners for various degrees of sin.
The young priest quickly settled in to the routine and when Saturday came around he confidently took his place in the confessional box.
Things were going swimmingly, and then in comes Pascal!
Bless me father for I have sinned begins Pascal, then he tells the priest all about his sins. when he has finished the priest asks pascal if he has told him everything, did he have any impure thoughts? has he and his girlfriend ever engaged in sexual acts?
Pascal is silent for a moment, then he says, father, last night me and Katie Murphy had oral sex.
The young priest is stumped! Father O'Farrell has nothing on his list about oral sex, then he has an idea, he asks Pascal "what does father O'Farrell give you for oral sex?"
and Pascal says,,,,,,,

"Two packets of salt and vinegar and a curlie wurlie!"

I may have told this gag before, if I have sure what odds, its worth telling again, and it may get me 30 days in HMP MHF
seamus


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

you are forgiven my son, as it is topical at the moment down here.

cabby


----------



## urbanracer (Aug 22, 2007)

OS Its all a matter of taste!


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Salt and vinegar crisps - yeuk!


----------



## Jiggles (Apr 17, 2007)

"Salt and vinegar crisps - yeuk!"

Maybe so . . . but at least they would take the taste away  

John


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I am not a salt and vinegar fan either.......

ready salted or even better no salt at all for me please!

Glad I am not RC...........

(even if I can be RC at times........ :lol: )

Dave


----------

